

What is it like to have an understanding of very advanced mathematics? - spenrose
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-have-an-understanding-of-very-advanced-mathematics#ans873950

======
spenrose
Thought much of this applied to the mindset of a programmer entering their
second decade of work.

"the biggest misconception that non-mathematicians have about how
mathematicians think is that there is some mysterious mental faculty that is
used to crack a problem all at once. In reality, one can ever think only a few
moves ahead, trying out possible attacks from one's arsenal on simple examples
relating to the problem, or using analogies with other ideas one understands."

